# Plant ID



## kiboo (Jul 7, 2005)

Does anyone know what the name of this plant is? I was in a hurry yesterday but went pass this aquarium and saw this plant and bought it without asking what it is. But I did happened to caught a glimpse at part of the common name written on the fish tank... Medusa or some sort...

I appreciate it if anyone can help. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's probably an _Anubias barteri var. nana_.


----------

